# [H] Web Exclusive Space Marine Captain 2 Purchase Code



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Title is as it says. I have a purchase code for the Web Exclusive Space Marine Captain 2 and I want to sell it for £££. Anyone whose interested please PM me and hopefully we can work out a deal.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/we14?_requestid=1408075


LotN


----------

